

What exactly is a doctorate - noverloop
http://gizmodo.com/5613794/what-is-exactly-a-doctorate

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Original source, and submitted earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1588727>

Much discussion there.

